# My Angelfish Are Spawning! Need Some Advice!



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey guys, my Angelfish are spawning again, and for this time I decided to buy a sheet of glass for them to spawn on. They've been spawning regularly for the past 4 months now and they were never successful 

I've been reading about breeding these guys but I'm limited on some things here in my small town, like brine shrimp. Do I need to hatch brine shrimp for the eggs to successfully develop? How do I get the eggs to develop properly? Any tips on what to do? Should I remove the piece of glass and put it in its own tank with an air pump or should I let the Angelfish fan the eggs? I need your advice! Please help 

Btw: here is a pic of them in action right now!

ftp://blizzard.myftp.biz/pictures/angelfish1.jpg
ftp://blizzard.myftp.biz/pictures/angelfish2.jpg

PS: Sorry for picture quality, camera is only 1.3mpix


----------



## AmazonTankz (Jan 27, 2005)

From what I remember reading about, and I don't remember everything, if you want the eggs to live your best chance would be to remove the glass plate they are on and place them in their own tank. Most angels now do not have the best parental instincts sice they have been bred in captivity for so long.

You will have to have an airling in teh tank as you mentioned, with the bubbles lightly hitting the eggs as they float up to simulate fanning from the parents. You will also want to put a few drops of malachite(sp) green in the tank to prevent fungus, this also dyes the eggs a tad so that when an unfertilized egg turns white you will be able to easily see it and remove it.

As for the brine shrimp, that is the best thing to feed the fry however I don't remember it being the only food possible to feed them. I would do more research on that one. If you want them to have the best chance though, I would quickly ourder a brineshrimp hatchery kit from an online source such as www.bigalsonline.com they have the best prices and I've heard hatching brine shrimp isn't all that hard.

Thats all the info I can remember, I hope it helps and congrats on the spawning!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If the angels lay their eggs on the glass, put it into a small tank (2 to 5 gal), filled with water right out of the tap, at 80 degrees F. Tilt the glass with the eggs on the underside and have an airstone under neath, with just a gentle flow. you don't want to blow the eggs off. Add enough Methylene Blue to make the water quite dark but not so dark that you can't see the eggs. The eggs will hatch in 2 to 3 days ( I'm having trouble remembering exactly how long). When they hatch, change out about 1/2 to 3/4 of the water using dechlorinated water at the same temp. Change about half the water each day, and when they become free swimming at about day 10, the water should be just about clear.You should have a batch of newly hatched brine shrimp ready for this as they will not survive long without food once they become free swimming. You should try and feed them at least 4 times per day, using only as much BBS as they can eat in about 15 minutes. Continue with the daily water changes. In a couple weeks they will need to be moved into larger quarters as they will be 1/4" to 3/8 " long, and starting to look like angels. When they get to around 1/2" in size you can start them on flake food to suplement the BBS. That is basically how I have done it. I would be very leery of using Malachite Green, as Methylene Blue is far less noxious. Good luck.


----------



## Z Man (Dec 15, 2002)

Kevin, you don't say if you ever saw any of those eggs begin to wiggle before they were eaten?


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

yea buy more tanks


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

If your angels spawn once, they will again and again. The first couple of times they may not be great parents.

If you want to watch their natural behavior which is really interesting, I'd let the parents have a go at raising the fry. They will eat the unfertilized eggs and keep the good eggs from getting fungus. The eggs will change into wigglers which the parents will watch over and sometimes move from place to place. When the wigglers become free swimming, the parents will round them up in their mouths and spit them out to keep them contained. I've seen the parents take 4 or 5 in their mouth and spit them back into the group.

Its really cool to watch.

Once the fry become free swimming, you should start feeding them. You can get different types of fry food but baby brine shrimp is the best for them. Frozen baby brine shrimp is the next best thing.

The fry are very small and can be sucked up by the filter. Using a sponge filter is best. Also, fry will often go down into the gravel and die. The parents keep them from this but if you keep fry by themselves, use a bare tank.

The parents may spawn again in as little as two weeks. Older fry may eat the new spawn.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Sigh,

Guys look at the original post dates on some of these threads.

*2005!!!*


----------

